# Operations video!



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is how I operate my coal docks.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrr4hxzOGDU&list=UUMhzrplyMbk2HuMTUouSrBg


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's pretty interesting. Makes use of a smaller amount of space. Thanks.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice video. :thumbsup: Nice layout as well. 

Magic


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

